# Anybody with the '11 Specialized Elite Apex - Black/Pink?



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

The girlfriend is deciding if she likes this color combo but since it is on back-order until December we won't be able to see it until then. The Specialized picture portrays the pink as a more violet color.

So if anyone have this bike, please post up some real life pictures of it.

Thanks,
Anthony

**Sorry forgot to mention it is for the Ruby Elite Apex.


----------

